

The FroYo update: a list of phones confirmed for Android 2.2 - Thracks
http://tech.icrontic.com/articles/the-android-2-2-update-what-phones-get-froyo/

======
aditya
It is open source software - right? Why aren't there any homegrown releases
for these updates that bring them to your phone before your carrier does? Or,
am I missing something?

~~~
Thracks
IIRC, Google has released the Android 2.2 kernels to their open source
project, but it will take time for homebrewers to polish them up for
tomorrow's unsupported handsets.

Every major Android phone is likely to get the update, but it'll take time and
betas.

//EDIT: In many cases, the homebrew community DOES provide ROMs before the
carrier. The Samsung Moment, HTC Hero and HTC Droid Eris were all given
Android 2.1 by the community before their respective carriers pulled the
trigger.

------
ZeroGravitas
Seems odd to conclude that slower phones won't get an update, when the key
feature of the update is faster speed. I'm not saying his conclusion (that
only a subset of phones will get official update support to 2.2) is
necessarily wrong. It just lacks internal logic.

